# Timeshare Near Urbana, IL



## Martin (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a timeshare near Urbana, IL. ?  I would very much like to spend a week up there next Spring if there is one.  Thanks,  Martin


----------



## wackymother (Nov 2, 2005)

*I don't think there are any*

We'll have to start looking at colleges with my oldest DD next year   so I'd like to find a timeshare in Urbana, too.

But as far as I can tell there's nothing very close to Urbana. There's one in Sheridan, IL, and a couple in Indiana, but all very far from Urbana. 

The closest one to Chicago seems to be the Worldmark in Galena, btw--which II's book says is 97 miles from Chicago, but which Mapquest says is more like 147 miles, and the nearest airport is Duluth.


----------



## JROBIN (Nov 2, 2005)

*No timeshares in east central Illinois*

I attended the University of Illinois and there are no timeshares around Champaign-Urbana. There just aren't any type of tourist attractions in the vicinity that would justify the construction of a timeshare resort. The closest timeshare would probably be the Silverleaf's Fox River Resort in Sheridan, but that would be quite a long drive (1 1/2 hours) away from Urbana.


----------



## boaterkathy (Nov 2, 2005)

wackymother said:
			
		

> The closest one to Chicago seems to be the Worldmark in Galena, btw--which II's book says is 97 miles from Chicago, but which Mapquest says is more like 147 miles, and the nearest airport is Duluth.



Mapquest is way wrong about the nearest airport being in Duluth!!!
There is a small airport in Dubuque, Iowa, which is only about 20 miles from Galena. We took an express type flight from Dubuque to catch a flight in Chicago when we went to Hawaii.  It was a smaller jet.  
 Madison, Wisconsin and Cedar Rapids, Iowa, might both be in the 2 hour range away from Galena.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 2, 2005)

*Uh-oh, I think I mixed up Duluth and Dubuque!*



			
				boaterkathy said:
			
		

> Mapquest is way wrong about the nearest airport being in Duluth!!!
> There is a small airport in Dubuque, Iowa, which is only about 20 miles from Galena. We took an express type flight from Dubuque to catch a flight in Chicago when we went to Hawaii.  It was a smaller jet.
> Madison, Wisconsin and Cedar Rapids, Iowa, might both be in the 2 hour range away from Galena.



Sorry, I'm a dim bulb sometimes. You're absolutely right, it's Dubuque. My sister in Chicago still refused to schlep out to Galena, though!


----------



## jtridle (Nov 2, 2005)

*Galena*



			
				wackymother said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm a dim bulb sometimes. You're absolutely right, it's Dubuque. My sister in Chicago still refused to schlep out to Galena, though!



Galena is fabulous.  I love going there. It's beautiful country and the town is as cute as it can be.  Almost all brick buildings, curvey streets, sort of reminds me of Europe, beautiful old homes up on bluffs and several bed and breakfasts.  Home of Ulysses S. Grant that the town built for him for his service in the Civil War. I go there every chance I get.  Great little shops and places to eat.  The Worldmark resort is there, outside of town, an II resort I believe.   I live in Central IL and would agree that Sheridan Fox River is closest to Urbana but a long drive.


----------



## boaterkathy (Nov 3, 2005)

wackymother said:
			
		

> My sister in Chicago still refused to schlep out to Galena, though!



Galena is a great area to visit.  We are WorldMark members, and we go to Galena a LOT!  The resort there is very nice.   Galena has tons of unique shopping and antiques, good eating, a winery, lots of history, golf courses, a ski area, etc.    
Tell your sister to try it.  I have always heard that it is popular with Chicago people as a weekend getaway.  Tell her she needs to "schlep" on over.  We love it! We are going to be there 2 weekends in Nov.!


----------



## Leturno (Nov 6, 2005)

*Only Two Timeshare Resorts in Illinois*

Hi all,

I concur, there are only two timeshare resorts in Illinois.

Worldmark Galena, in Galena, IL
Silverleaf Fox River, in Sheridan (Norway, IL)

I am surprised there are none in Southern Illinois, such as in the Mississippi Palacades area. I never been there but it suppose to be nice.

Galena is a historic area, President (General) Grant was from Galena. There is much in the way of history, shopping and culture.

Silverleaf Fox River is a full resort located near the Illinois River Valley and all the fun and interest that is there. The area is very rural and ther is literally little or nothing within 20 minutes of the resort. The resort has much to offer including 2 pools, horse back riding, fishing (pond, lake and river), free golfing (5 hole, 3par) and much more. The main attraction in the area are the State Parks, including Starved Rock which is Illinois' oldest and best known State Park. 

The resort is the nearest Timeshare to Chicago but you do not need to go to Downtown Chicago to find things to do. Within about 1 hours drive you can easily get to Joliet, Naperville or Aurora which are three of Illinois' larger cities and now part of the Chicago sprawl. Near Aurora and in Joliet you can even find live theater, casino's and minor league baseball teams. Naperville has a very nice and walkable downtown shopping district, the historic 'Naper Seatlement'  and a river walk. The Naper Settlement is where Naperville has preserved much of it's history. Historic buildings have been moved to the site and they provide living history.

I hope this helps!
Scott


----------

